# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  "Гол"-флеш игра

## репин

Неплохой способ развлечься и отвлечся от мыслей о проиграше России- сыграть в http://go-o-ol.ru/ -нужно забить всего 9 голов.

----------

